# Dinner



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Salmon, artichoke and Greek salad.


----------



## oldflathead (Oct 3, 2007)

Now, that is Healthfood!


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

those dishes sure are gay but i like the food. did you cook it or order out?
jack


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

jack2 said:


> those dishes sure are gay but i like the food. did you cook it or order out?
> jack


I don't buy the dishes, but I cook my own food.


----------



## Corpsman (Oct 3, 2007)

How did you do the artichoke? I had salmon last night also.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Corpsman said:


> How did you do the artichoke? I had salmon last night also.


Pressure cooker.


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

i need more dinners like that.


----------

